# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Ai về Cần Thơ thăm bến Ninh Kiều

## tieuthunhangheo

Ai về Cần Thơ đều ghé thăm bến Ninh Kiều, khám phá chợ nổi Cái Răng, thăm thú nhà cổ Bình Thủy... để rồi bồi hồi, lưu luyến bởi vẻ đẹp hiền hậu của cảnh vật, lối sống và con người nơi đây.


Bến Ninh Kiều
Bến Ninh Kiều không chỉ mang vẻ đẹp tha thướt, đằm thắm của cô gái Tây Đô mà còn mang dáng dấp xa hoa, lộng lẫy của đô hội sầm uất, chẳng thế mà ở đây lại nổi danh với câu ca:

"Cần Thơ có bến Ninh Kiều
Có dòng sông đẹp với nhiều giai nhân".
Bến Ninh Kiều nằm gần trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ, bên hữu ngạn sông Hậu, ngay nơi ngã ba sông Hậu và sông Cần Thơ, là một địa điểm mà du khách hay tìm đến nhất. Trên bến sông luôn tấp nập tàu bè xuôi ngược chở đầy những sản vật vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.

Địa danh này đã được nhắc đến trong Bình Ngô đại cáo của Nguyễn Trãi: “Ninh Kiều máu chảy thành sông, tanh hôi vạn dặm”.

Chạy dọc bến Ninh Kiều là Công viên Ninh Kiều - một trong những cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng của thành phố Cần Thơ.


Du khách có thể đi dạo dọc bờ sông và dừng chân ngồi nghỉ mát, nhìn ra dòng sông Hậu hiền hoà với những con đò đưa rước khách sang sông.*
Chợ cổ Cần Thơ*

Chợ cổ Cần Thơ toạ lạc trên Bến Ninh Kiều. Đúng như tên gọi, chợ cổ đã được xây dựng hơn trăm tuổi. Chợ được xây dựng cùng thời với hai ngôi chợ lớn ở Sài Gòn là chợ Bến Thành và Bình Tây và dễ khiến du khách liên tưởng đến khu phố thị sầm uất Sài thành.

Không chỉ có kiến trúc độc đáo mang một nét rất riêng, rất độc đáo của đồng bằng châu thổ, nơi đây còn ghi dấu "lối xưa thềm cũ" của một thời tập kết, buôn bán hàng hóa sầm uất nhất của dân Nam kỳ lục tỉnh.


Chợ Cần Thơ chủ yếu bán các loại hàng hóa thủ công mỹ nghệ làm tặng phẩm lưu niệm bán cho du khách và các mặt hàng nông sản, thủy sản đặc trưng vùng Sông Hậu.


Thưởng thức quà vặt thỏa thê dọc con đường từ bến Ninh Kiều đến khu chợ Cổ.


Dao chợ đêm Cần Thơ, để khám phá nét nhộn nhịp, sầm uất của Cần Thơ về đêm.


Ngắm Cần Thơ về đêm trên du thuyền nổi
Ai đến bến Ninh Kiều, mà chẳng ao ước được một lần đi du thuyền nổi dạo quanh sông Hậu.

Mỗi tối tầm 7h, du thuyền sẽ xuất phát từ bến Ninh Kiều đưa khách thưởng ngoạn trên sông. Bạn vừa có cơ hội ngắm nhìn dòng sông Hậu hiền hòa, thơ mộng; thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản và chương trình văn nghệ đặc sắc.


Với thiết kế 3 tầng, rộng rãi và sang trọng du thuyền Ninh Kiều được xem là nhà hàng nổi lớn nhất Cần Thơ.


Từ trên du thuyền bạn có thể ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của cầu Cần Thơ- cây cầu lớn và dài nhất Việt Nam.
*Chợ nổi Cái Răng*

Ở Cần Thơ có khá nhiều khu chợ nổi, nhưng cứ nhắc đến loại hình buôn bán đặc biệt này, người ta tự nhiên nghĩ ngay đến Cái Răng, chợ nổi mà bạn không thể không ghé đến khi về với vùng đất Tây Đô này. Muốn tham quan chợ nổi bằng đường thủy bạn chỉ cần đến bến Ninh Kiều, thuê tàu cho hai lượt đi về với giá phải chăng. Thông thường một chiếc thuyền cho đoàn 10 người đi du ngoạn chợ Cái Răng khoảng 250 nghìn đồng.


Từ bến Ninh Kiều ra đến chợ nổi mất khoảng 30 phút. Đến nơi, tàu sẽ chở bạn dạo một vòng chợ Cái Răng để mua một số nông sản theo mùa tại nhà vườn; thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã ngay trên những ngôi nhà nổi; hòa mình vào không khí nhộn nhịp của buổi chợ trên sông; quan sát, tìm hiểu đời sống của nhiều gia đình thương hồ với nhiều thế hệ chung sống trên ghe; và thích thú với những lí giải về tên gọi Cái Răng...

*Khu sinh thái Mỹ Khánh*

Từ chợ nổi Cái Răng xuôi dòng sông Hậu thêm 20 phút nữa, bạn sẽ ghé đến vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh. Thỏa sức hòa mình vào không gian xanh mát, trong trẻo của vườn trái cây rộng hơn 8 ha với hơn 20 chủng loại như mận, xoài, chôm chôm, mít, sầu riêng… Tham quan làng nghề truyền thống và thử tài nấu rượu nếp, tráng bánh tráng với các cô chú ở đây. Thăm quan ngôi nhà cổ Nam Bộ hơn 100 năm tuổi, lắng nghe những bài vọng cổ giao duyên từ máy hát đĩa quay tay có tuổi thọ gần 80 năm, những câu chuyện li kì về đời sống xa hoa của điền chủ. Thưởng thức những món ngon rất dân dã như cá lóc nướng ống tre, chuột quay lu, lẩu đồng quê, trong không gian đờn ca tài tử cải lương Nam Bộ.


Say lòng trong không gian miệt vườn với lời hướng dẫn ngọt như mía lùi của cô gái Tây Đô.


Bạn có thể tham gia "làm điền chủ " trong một ngày trong chính ngôi nhà cổ này.


Cười vỡ bụng với cuộc đua heo đặc biệt chỉ có ở miền Tây và nhận những phần quà hấp dẫn.
*Nhà cổ Bình thủy*

Ngoài Chợ nổi Cái Răng, làng sinh thái Mỹ Khánh, bến Ninh Kiều… một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn mà du khách đến Cần Thơ không thể không ghé thăm đó là nhà cổ Bình Thủy.

Nhà cổ Bình Thủy, được xây dựng từ năm 1870, kiến trúc tiêu biểu của Nam Bộ, nhà có năm gian hai chái, sườn nhà bằng gỗ được chạm khắc tinh tế, điêu luyện, có vườn lan và cây xương rồng 40 tuổi, còn gọi là “Kim Lăng Trụ”, cao 8 thước, được xác lập kỷ lục cao nhất Việt Nam.


Ngôi nhà mang dáng dấp kiểu Pháp sang trọng, lạ lẫm, vừa đậm phong thái Việt xưa trong cách thức bài trí, trang hoàng. Không những thế ngôi nhà còn khá nổi tiếng khi sở hữu một "kho đồ cổ" được gìn giữ từ bao đời. Một đặc điểm khiến không khách du lịch thích thú khi ghé đến đó là nơi đây từng là bối cảnh cho hàng chục bộ phim nổi tiếng như “Những nẻo đường phù sa”, ”Người đẹp Tây Đô”, “Nợ đời”, "Người tình", hiện vẫn lưu giữ nhiều bút tích của các diễn viên đóng phim như Việt Trinh, Mỹ Uyên.


Vẻ đẹp cổ kính và sang trọng của ngôi nhà khiến nhiều người phải trầm trồ.
Từ TP.HCM nếu muốn du lịch "bụi" tới vùng đất "gạo trắng nước trong" này, bạn có thể đến bến xe miền Tây hoặc mua vé ở các công ty xe khách Phương Trang, Thành Bưởi, Mai Linh... để yên tâm về chất lượng. Ở trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ có rất nhiều nhà nghỉ, với giá bình dân từ 150 - 250 nghìn/ ngày; trước khi quyết định đi, bạn nên gọi điện đặt phòng trước để linh động hơn. Với một số địa điểm gợi ý trên đây bạn có thể tự lên kế hoạch du lịch ở những nơi yêu thích hoặc theo tour gợi ý sau:

Đến Cần Thơ vào chiều tối, nhận phòng và đi du thuyền nổi (7h tối), sau đó dạo quanh chợ cổ Cần Thơ, bến Ninh Kiều để khám phá vẻ đẹp về đêm, và thưởng thức ẩm thực đa dạng: cháo gà, xôi mặn, bún mắm,... Sáng sớm hôm sau, thuê thuyền ra chợ Nổi và đi thẳng đến khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh. Nghỉ trưa và chiều tham quan nhà cổ Bình Thủy...

Hy vọng bạn sẽ có một chuyến du lịch thật nhiều vui và khó quên.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## lunas2

Đua lợn chắc bùn cười lém

----------


## vinaexplorer

Du lịch Cần Thơ được ví như thủ đô của miền Tây hay Tây Đô, là điểm đến mang nhiều giá trị văn hóa đặc thù của sông nước miệt vườn. Đến với Cần Thơ, du khách vừa có thể cảm nhận nét kiêu sa của khu đô thị sầm uốt của Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, vừa có thể trải nghiệm vẻ đẹp bình dị từ thiên nhiên cùng với con người và cuộc sống nơi đây.

----------


## h20love

Bến Ninh Kiều nhiều thứ hấp dẫn m wa' bgio mới dc đến nơi đây

----------

